# My Big,Fat,Nurgle Commission!



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, so I have accepted a commission for an Apocalypse-sized Nurgle army commission recently and am starting a blog of the progress to show the customer (and you guys) what's going on with it. Both to easily relate shots to the customer and to help get feedback/encouragement from you guys!

First off is deciding what color scheme to do. I have painted up 3 preliminary models to pick from in the basic colors(definitely not finished with them).

Here they are....

#1




























#2



























#3





































I have to say I really hate these models and found it hard to do a good job on them (even just the basic colors) and am really glad the customer wants to use the FW Death Guard models. Which are much more detailed and less globby crap. lol

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like one and three.

Three is quite traditional and plain so could merge into a giant blob squad at any sort of distance.

Not sure about the purple in one; would need to see it in a unit to see if was too overpowering.


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

my vote is for 3 without the scorpion green pipes on the backpack. It looks pretty cool and grubby. just how they should look imo. The forge world stuff looks so much better. good luck with the project


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If i could do plague marines this well i would be proud. But i guess thats why people pay you fo commissions. I really need to paint my plague marines.
Rep


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I definitely like #2 the most. Although if you did a squad that was a mix of of these three schemes it would look great.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Talked to the client today, looks like #3 won out (with him and the voters!). I may when all is said and done try a Purge army of my own.

Now off to the Forgeworld website!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

how do you do your rust, it looks great.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

"Ancient Chinese secret"


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks like snakebite with a delvan mud wash.. then some stipplied blood red or blazing orange.. then another delvan mud wash.. and maybe some gryphonne sepia around the metallics where it meets the armour to give that growing rust effect..

i think thats how he did it.. or something similar


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree that number 3 looks the best and most nurgly. i would suggest a light wash of devlan mud (i realize that it's overdone but it still makes the model pop a bit more)


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah 3 looks the best one, really gives a nurgley feel, but i think you need to add another wash to make it go that extra mile


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The third is definately the best (not just going with the masses):grin:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> looks like snakebite with a delvan mud wash.. then some stipplied blood red or blazing orange.. then another delvan mud wash.. and maybe some gryphonne sepia around the metallics where it meets the armour to give that growing rust effect..
> 
> i think thats how he did it.. or something similar


Funny, I didn't use _any_ of those colors...lol 


It sounded good though.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Those things look quite disgusting ... I need to get a shower now. Bravo and most excellent painting. Mad skills brother.k:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

not gonna lie. never have, and never will like plague marine models.

bit to light green for me.

needs some darker shades.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, I hate these models. That's why I talked the client into getting the Forgeworld ones. They're Supercool!:biggrin:


Thanks a lot, Tal! :victory:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that GW needs some plastic PLague Marines....specially like those sculpted by Svartmetall


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm reeeally hoping you're not talking about these...


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

No, not his demo tutorial one ^. The ones I am talking about are his army. He has spent years on his army he has 54 plague marines. all individually convierted. they were featured at WHW Showcase in January 2009


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Good because that looks like some kind of M&M plaguemarine.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, just check out his project log. It's around 32 pages from 2008 to now....crazy.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

...and I'm not stopping til I hit 77 Plague Marines :biggrin: 

That one was a very specific one I did for Firebase webzine, they wanted one reminiscent of the old-style Plague Marines from way back; it's not representative of my normal style of conversion at all. These are more like the main body of my troops:
















And a Plague Champion:

















Painted:


















Colour scheme-wise, for this commission job, I'm casting my vote for #3. I'd suggest giving it a quick all-over wash of Devlan Mud just to sludge it up a bit, though - it won't add much time to the overall job, given that this is an Apocalypse-sized army, but will I think give the colours more depth.


_____


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

ITS GOTHMOG...(is that his realname...? I cant remember...I read your whole Thread from beginning to end, no breaks, on saturday....


----------

